# Parler Is Offline.



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Amazon Web Services has kicked them off.



> Sunday (tomorrow) at midnight Amazon will be shutting off all of our servers in an attempt to completely remove free speech off the internet," wrote Mr. Matze on Parler. "There is the possibility Parler will be unavailable on the internet for up to a week as we rebuild from scratch. We prepared for events like this by never relying on amazons [sic] proprietary infrastructure and building bare metal products."


They are offline now.

https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2021/jan/9/amazon-take-parler-offline/


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I just tried to log in and nothing. It's down.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just the start of full censorship of any point of view that does not fit the agenda


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Censorship or competition? I don't know spit about Parler but it seems like they've positioned themselves as an alternative to big tech, yet relied on big tech to reach people. If they build their own vehicle to reach people bravo but how can you blame Amazon, Apple and Google for booting them? Seems to me that'd be like borrowing your buddy's car to take his girlfriend out on a date - lol!


----------



## Ridin with biden (Nov 25, 2020)

Hemi45 said:


> Censorship or competition? I don't know spit about Parler but it seems like they've positioned themselves as an alternative to big tech, yet relied on big tech to reach people. If they build their own vehicle to reach people bravo but how can you blame Amazon, Apple and Google for booting them? Seems to me that'd be like borrowing your buddy's car to take his girlfriend out on a date - lol!


Great analogy hahaha


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hemi45 said:


> Censorship or competition? I don't know spit about Parler but it seems like they've positioned themselves as an alternative to big tech, yet relied on big tech to reach people. If they build their own vehicle to reach people bravo but how can you blame Amazon, Apple and Google for booting them? Seems to me that'd be like borrowing your buddy's car to take his girlfriend out on a date - lol!


 Google and Apple have been allowed to take control of the internet. Bit at a time by funneling cash to governments they have been allowed to cheat their way to power. Those phony law suit filed by Uk and others were a joke.
The pennies they paid were just payoffs. 
No it has nothing to do with you buddy's car. Amazon is a dirty as it gets but they were allowed to get away with it as where the others. No one has been allowed to get away with more underhanded dealing than them.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Google and Apple have been allowed to take control of the internet.


I'd say it's bigger than that.

With all the election interference, the censoring of anything resembling the right....

Google, Apple and twitter have been allowed to take over the United States of America.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

It's the double standard. Radical leftist sites are allowed to operate with no restrictions despite their calls for violence but conservatives are banned because they MIGHT say something inappropriate. Big Tech can do whatever it wants but don't be under illusions that they are not our friends. They fully support a radically liberal agenda and will tolerate nothing that doesn't fully support that agenda. Regardless of what excuse they throw out, they are simply eliminating their political opponents' ability to get out their message.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Hemi45 said:


> Censorship or competition? I don't know spit about Parler but it seems like they've positioned themselves as an alternative to big tech, yet relied on big tech to reach people. If they build their own vehicle to reach people bravo but how can you blame Amazon, Apple and Google for booting them? Seems to me that'd be like borrowing your buddy's car to take his girlfriend out on a date - lol!


They won't allow them on their cloud.

Apparently a cloud is a pretty big and expensive thing....when even the U.S government wants to use someone's for their storage.

I liken it to a painter being blackballed from buying paint. He is now being told he has to open a manufacturing plant in order to make paint.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

Hemi45 said:


> Censorship or competition?...


It's absolute censorship. I don't think the two companies are even in competition. They signed a contract to provide some sort of data service for Parler and amazon pulled the plug because they don't like Parler's politics.

Our little riot at the White House gave the left carte blanche to do whatever they want in the name of "national security".


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

This is just the beginning. They shut down Parler, permanently banned Trump from Twitter, are removing very popular conservative sites from Facebook for no reason. How long before they start shutting down sites like this? They now know they can censor conservative speech with absolutely no consequences so why would they stop?


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

It’s not competition it’s pure censorship. 

Did you know that apple, ibm, the government and many others that might “compete” with amazon use their AWS? 

I wish I could recall it but there was an article about AWS a number of years back (10 years) when i was in the industry. The article basically discussed how amazons competitors would use AWS and the ramifications. AWS, a division of amazon basically was saying that they would not ever discriminate based on competition with amazon retail, etc. The “competition “ angle is BS. 


And staring your own infrastructure is hugely expensive. That was part of my industry. 

It’s also being reported that other companies are blacklisting parler and not allowing them to use their services.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

When you elect socialists, you get socialism and all if it's trappings.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Robie said:


> They won't allow them on their cloud.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This is just the beginning of what's to come, The sheeple don't see it they are so well indoctrinated. They will believe what ever the mainstream media tells them without question.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> This is just the beginning of what's to come, The sheeple don't see it they are so well indoctrinated. They will believe what ever the mainstream media tells them without question.


I gots my beer...
I gots my big TV...
I gots my plastic junk at Walmart...

Life is good for me. 
What's all the yellin' and screamin' about?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

In war you always want to disrupt the enemies communications..

the problem is not that they are attacking the communications.. the problem is they view us as enemies


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> I gots my beer...
> I gots my big TV...
> I gots my plastic junk at Walmart...
> 
> ...


Hell yes! But, they did cancel the Kardashians, that right there may be reason enough to go to war. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Gab and/or Clouthub are still up and running, but a bit slower with the increased traffic.
General Flynn said he was on Clouthub. No idea if Trump has joined either one.
Latest conspiracy rumor juice says Flynn might be Trump's VP in the next administration. Might be worth following. Might not.
General Michael Flynn's Clouthub page


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I suggest everyone get off Facebook and Twitter. Been saying that for a long time now.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

Kauboy said:


> Gab and/or Clouthub are still up and running, but a bit slower with the increased traffic.


I just tried to join Clouthhub and got an "Error connecting to server" message. I hope that's just due to the increased traffic.

I'm not into that kind of social media but for every system the lefties take down I'm going to join two righty systems.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

Slippy said:


> I suggest everyone get off Facebook and Twitter. Been saying that for a long time now.


...or stay on and fight a gorilla war from the inside


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

NMPRN said:


> I just tried to join Clouthhub and got an "Error connecting to server" message. I hope that's just due to the increased traffic.
> 
> I'm not into that kind of social media but for every system the lefties take down I'm going to join two righty systems.


I was getting the same error yesterday while signing up. Keep at it. The site is still online, but I think their registration server is a bit overburdened at the moment.

I'm "@kauboy" on both Gab and Clout.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

i havew


Slippy said:


> I suggest everyone get off Facebook and Twitter. Been saying that for a long time now.


No shit, Sherlock. Problem is that people are actually addicted to that crap. Actually. Really. Seriously. I'm running out of words, here.

Funny thing about Fakebook. I was told it is a great way to be in contact with family. Truth is that I never had contact with my cousins before Fakebook. Since I left Fakebook, I haven't had contact with them. That says it all.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

We could have expected this as well.

https://www.thetelegraph.com/news/article/Talk-radio-owner-orders-conservative-hosts-to-15860720.php


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I never joined FB and never will.

I joined Twitter for two reasons.

1) If Joe Schmoe says something on Twitter, I can pretty much believe that he said it. I don't have to worry about some news reader explaining to me what he really said or meant to say.

2) When Joe Schmoe makes a statement, I can reply directly to his statement. I used to try emailing them but that has become virtually impossible and chances are, it goes to a secretary and Scmoe never reads it anyway.

If Lindsey Graham says something on Twitter or Parler, I can make the statement...."you lying, 2-faced piece of chit, etc, etc, etc" Of course I clean that up considerably but the point gets across and...he gets to read it and it gets re-tweeted by those agreeing with me.

I recently replied to one of his promises...."It must be a pita to have to shave two faces every morning".


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I'm confused about what Amazon has to do with Parler.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> We could have expected this as well.
> 
> https://www.thetelegraph.com/news/article/Talk-radio-owner-orders-conservative-hosts-to-15860720.php


What they mean is don't believe your lying eyes. Believe what we tell you. Just because the number of votes for one candidate dropped significantly on live tv, well you really didn't see that. And just because you were not allowed to monitor the vote count, trust us, that was an accurate count.

Elections going forward will be free and fair. You won't be able to watch but you can trust we will count honestly. Oh, and the check is in the mail.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> I'm confused about what Amazon has to do with Parler.


AWS, Amazon Web Services, is a cloud hosting site.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_Web_Services


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am not on fakebook, twat tweet or any other social media platforms so I won't miss them at all. Never really got the point if it all. The reality however is that what? 70/80% of the people get their news from these sites. Then you have the Communist News Network and all the rest that are simply carrying the water for the socialists. From here on out anyone connected with conservatism or anywhere close to leaning right will be deemed a liar and a threat to the country. Get ready, lock, load, and be ready, it wont be long before they come after us physically in our homes.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

inceptor said:


> AWS, Amazon Web Services, is a cloud hosting site.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_Web_Services


Got it. Thanks.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I’m with Denton. Never connected with friends and relatives until I joined FB at the very very beginning. Dumped it soon after realizing what it truly is.. BS... the users are the product and making suckerberg tons of money. Anyway when I left I announced it and gave people my email address. Said if you want to keep in touch.. here I am. My very very close friends and cousins keep in touch.. everyone else... buhbye....


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Btw.. I’m still sticking to my predictions about what will happen. Unless there is some type of HUGE trigger event, and parler, etc isn’t it, this will be a slow moving train wreck and most of the country will kneel down and take it... even law abiding conservatives. 

I do think slow joe and the hoe will serious screw up the country and it will continue but not much will be done other than complaining and a ton of political theater. 

Trust me.. I’m seriously pissed and my wife is past pissed off.... but this is what I see.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

.... duplicate for some reason. 

Must be slow joe and the hoe reading my posts..


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> .... duplicate for some reason.
> 
> Must be slow joe and the hoe reading my posts..


Now for practice you can clean up the mess LOL.

Moderator/admin = Janitor :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Deee speach is a this of the past. The New Ameika has only approved speech comrade.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> Btw.. I'm still sticking to my predictions about what will happen. Unless there is some type of HUGE trigger event, and parler, etc isn't it, this will be a slow moving train wreck and most of the country will kneel down and take it... even law abiding conservatives.
> 
> I do think slow joe and the hoe will serious screw up the country and it will continue but not much will be done other than complaining and a ton of political theater.
> 
> Trust me.. I'm seriously pissed and my wife is past pissed off.... but this is what I see.


If nothing is done then the plan continues. It has been laid out for us. Read the 4th Industrial Revolution. You can find the info on that and the Great Reset on youtube. The UN and the WEF have been openly telling us the plan starting in 2017. 2020 they got real vocal about it. One Global Government is the goal. Barry started working on it and Billary was supposed to finish it. Trump was a monkey wrench tossed in to the mechanism. That's why it's been nonstop trying to take him down even before his inauguration.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Don't know if it's been mentioned....GAB is now off-line.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

You can still get to the Bonginoreport and get some unfiltered news. 

Some of the videos of my Parler favorites were done for a 3rd grade level. I prefer to read unbiased news, not watch. 

I think my handle on Parler got more likes than the real me on FB. I am getting too old to be politically correct, I call them as I see them.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

They probably could have gotten away with it with very little protest if they did it slowly over time. But right now the dems are hitting pretty much everywhere at once. Everyone has a breaking point and it almost seems like they're testing to see where conservatives breaking point is. Either that they're trying to get a reaction from a smaller group that they can condemn and prosecute up the ass to try and make an example for anyone else who wants to move against them. I mean look at what they're doing and saying about the protest at the capital building. They're making it seem like the end of the world and that's all they're talking about. Calling it a damn coup attempt. But they didn't have anything negative to say all last year when BLM (Burn Loot & Murder) and Antifa were burning down cities and killing cops. They actually encouraged it and the hoe came on tv and said that it wasn't going to stop and that it shouldn't stop unless they got their way. They were paying to bail out the ones that got arrested, none of whom got any type of penalty. Some of the people arrested at the capital building were BLM & Antifa members. That seems odd that they would be in the middle of 500,000 Trump supporters. Or could it be that the dems had them infiltrate the Trump supporters and get them riled up by trying to bust into the capital building, drawing some of the dumber people with them. Then they say to keep security at a minimum making it easy for the rioters to get in....... Doesn't take a genius to figure out what they're trying to do.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Well, we need to come up with a plan . When I say we, I mean everyone here and their immediate important ecosytem of family.
I just told my daughters, tell your Momma ( southern thing) where the hell you are going if communications go out.. 
They looked at me like huh, and said, where the food and guns are. Duhh.
Seriously, I would rather be prepared than not.. Could you imagine a Momma looking for her kids and there are people in her way..
And Bonginos show today on Rumble was brutal. He is pissed.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Robie said:


> I gots my beer...
> I gots my big TV...
> I gots my plastic junk at Walmart...
> 
> ...


"Gimmie my 2 thousand dolla!!!"


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Now for practice you can clean up the mess LOL.
> 
> Moderator/admin = Janitor :tango_face_smile:


You forgot to add Kindergarten Cop.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

inceptor said:


> If nothing is done then the plan continues. It has been laid out for us. Read the 4th Industrial Revolution. You can find the info on that and the Great Reset on youtube. The UN and the WEF have been openly telling us the plan starting in 2017. 2020 they got real vocal about it. One Global Government is the goal. Barry started working on it and Billary was supposed to finish it. Trump was a monkey wrench tossed in to the mechanism. That's why it's been nonstop trying to take him down even before his inauguration.


I read Schwabs book on the great reset and gave a review on the forum. It is indeed part of the overall "plan"


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Parler news



> 70 TB of information collected in Parler data scrape
> Submitted by bondibox on Mon, 01/11/2021 - 1:52pm
> 
> N.B. I'm not applauding or condoning what has transpired.
> ...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> Don't know if it's been mentioned....GAB is now off-line.


Up for me.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I understand Oath keepers is off line as well.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

3% is still up.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> "Gimmie my 2 thousand dolla!!!"


 It is coming. Along with monthly checks to many. But you will not be one of them. In fact you will be paying for them.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> "Gimmie my 2 thousand dolla!!!"


It make me holla, dat 2000 dollar!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Cumulus has ordered all of its conservative radios stations and personalities, not to discuss election fraud et al, or they will be TERMINATED from employment.
A lot of big names work under cumulus
Mark Levin is one.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> Cumulus has ordered all of its conservative radios stations and personalities, not to discuss election fraud et al, or they will be TERMINATED from employment.
> A lot of big names work under cumulus
> Mark Levin is one.


No way!! Really.. shoot me a link if you have one. This amazes me. If this is true we aren't going down a slippery slow, we are falling off a cliff.

Watch for what is called public/private partnerships in business. When this happens more, possibly because of bankruptcy and bailouts, we'll really be in trouble.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Piratesailor said:


> No way!! Really.. shoot me a link if you have one. This amazes me. If this is true we aren't going down a slippery slow, we are falling off a cliff.
> 
> Watch for what is called public/private partnerships in business. When this happens more, possibly because of bankruptcy and bailouts, we'll really be in trouble.


https://www.star-telegram.com/news/politics-government/national-politics/article248420610.html


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Parler should be back up soon.

https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/parler-finds-refuge-with-right-leaning-webhosting-service


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

And Facebook is letting you know if you use Whatsap, which I do for overseas, they will no own your media...
https://www.forbes.com/sites/carlyp...controversial-privacy-update/?sh=3980edc563d7


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Amazing. Yeah, I told my brother about this and he shot me 3 different links too. The communist take over of the media is now being more bold and coming out of the closet. They have been there for 50 years but always in the shadow. Now they are emboldened by recent event. I’m sure it will get worse.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Ladies and gentleman.. I think we are in for a rough time.. and there isn’t anyone right now that can fix this.

(Ok. Not necessarily true..we can fix it but will American have the will power to drop various big tech companies.. doubt it)


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> "Gimmie my 2 thousand dolla!!!"


I think the governors who forced businesses to shut down during the lockdown actually owe those people some form of compensation.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

2020 Convert said:


> Parler should be back up soon.
> 
> https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/parler-finds-refuge-with-right-leaning-webhosting-service


Just spotted this article too!
Now if we can just get Elon Musk to kick out a new phone, we can separate from the Google/Apple monopoly.
:tango_face_grin:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Annie said:


> I think the governors who forced businesses to shut down during the lockdown actually owe those people some form of compensation.


Indeed!
But I think people that were not working to begin with should be at the back of the line.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Parler has found a hosting platform.

https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/parler-finds-refuge-with-right-leaning-webhosting-service


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> No way!! Really.. shoot me a link if you have one. This amazes me. If this is true we aren't going down a slippery slow, we are falling off a cliff.
> 
> Watch for what is called public/private partnerships in business. When this happens more, possibly because of bankruptcy and bailouts, we'll really be in trouble.


I've seen this too in several places.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ells-hosts-fired-claiming-election-fraud.html


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Kauboy said:


> Just spotted this article too!
> Now if we can just get Elon Musk to kick out a new phone, we can separate from the Google/Apple monopoly.
> :tango_face_grin:


He will do a big reveal, start taking orders, and say it will be in a year. 18-24 months later the first one will come out.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

2020 Convert said:


> He will do a big reveal, start taking orders, and say it will be in a year. 18-24 months later the first one will come out.


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

And claim it's indestructible, drop it during the live demo, and it shatter into a million pieces.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> And claim it's indestructible, drop it during the live demo, and it shatter into a million pieces.


 Then launch it into space


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Then launch it into space


With Nancy attached vice a fake dummy astronaut/


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Annie said:


> I think the governors who forced businesses to shut down during the lockdown actually owe those people some form of compensation.


Probably true. But where would that money come from? The states that did the lockdowns are the states that are virtually bankrupt. They will then go to Biden for relief. Hell, they are anyway but not for business but the state coffers.

I'd like to see them just open up. The pent up demand will help many. Unfortunately many have gone out of business.

And the governors that locked down should be impeached and removed from office.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

In a 1787 letter to William Stephens Smith, the son-in-law of John Adams, Thomas Jefferson used the phrase "tree of liberty":

I do not know whether it is to yourself or Mr. Adams I am to give my thanks for the copy of the new constitution. I beg leave through you to place them where due. It will be yet three weeks before I shall receive them from America. There are very good articles in it: and very bad. I do not know which preponderate. What we have lately read in the history of Holland, in the chapter on the Stadtholder, would have sufficed to set me against a Chief magistrate eligible for a long duration, if I had ever been disposed towards one: and what we have always read of the elections of Polish kings should have forever excluded the idea of one continuable for life. Wonderful is the effect of impudent and persevering lying. The British ministry have so long hired their gazetteers to repeat and model into every form lies about our being in anarchy, that the world has at length believed them, the English nation has believed them, the ministers themselves have come to believe them, and what is more wonderful, we have believed them ourselves. Yet where does this anarchy exist? Where did it ever exist, except in the single instance of Massachusets? And can history produce an instance of a rebellion so honourably conducted? I say nothing of it’s motives. They were founded in ignorance, not wickedness. God forbid we should ever be 20. years without such a rebellion.1 The people can not be all, and always, well informed. The part which is wrong will be discontented in proportion to the importance of the facts they misconceive. If they remain quiet under such misconceptions it is a lethargy, the forerunner of death to the public liberty. We have had 13. states independant 11. years. There has been one rebellion. That comes to one rebellion in a century and a half for each state. What country before ever existed a century and half without a rebellion? And what country can preserve it’s liberties if their rulers are not warned from time to time that their people preserve the spirit of resistance? Let them take arms. The remedy is to set them right as to facts, pardon and pacify them. What signify a few lives lost in a century or two? The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants. It is it’s natural manure. Our Convention has been too much impressed by the insurrection of Massachusets: and in the spur of the moment they are setting up a kite to keep the hen yard in order. I hope in god this article will be rectified before the new constitution is accepted.2


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

www.parler.com is back online!

Currently only a splash page, but it's progress.
It looks like they did finally go with Epik.com as their hosting provider.
We should see a new hosting location for their phone app downloads soon as well.

Stay tuned!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> www.parler.com is back online!
> 
> Currently only a splash page, but it's progress.
> It looks like they did finally go with Epik.com as their hosting provider.
> ...


I heard that, but I still have this:


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Denton said:


> I heard that, but I still have this:
> 
> View attachment 110867


The apps don't seem to work. You have to use a web browser.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Prophetic post considering what day it is.

Parler should be up and running soon.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I hope so. I liked Parler.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

2020 Convert said:


> View attachment 110883
> 
> Prophetic post considering what day it is.
> 
> Parler should be up and running soon.


I love reading words written by people far smarter than me.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Denton said:


> I love reading words written by people far smarter than me.


She writes with eloquence. I tend to write more simply to make my points perfect clear and no doubt for dispute.
You write as someone with Experience and common sense. I will listen to that all daylong

All 3 are styles, not a sign of intelligence.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

2020 Convert said:


> All 3 are styles, not a sign of intelligence.


Hmmmm...... that can be taken in any number of ways. Just sayin............


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

inceptor said:


> Hmmmm...... that can be taken in any number of ways. Just sayin............


I only meant it as complimentary to what I have seen Denton post.

I am not here to fight or be a troll. I have other forums I could do that on.

Right now without Parler, this forum and Bonginoreport are my best source of news.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

2020 Convert said:


> I only meant it as complimentary to what I have seen Denton post.
> 
> I am not here to fight or be a troll. I have other forums I could do that on.
> 
> Right now without Parler, this forum and Bonginoreport are my best source of news.


Like I said, that could have been taken a number of ways. A compliment would not be high on the list. Posting "not a sign of intelligence" is an odd way to pay someone a compliment.

But hey, I'm just and old Texan, what do I know.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Like I said, that could have been taken a number of ways. A compliment would not be high on the list. Posting "not a sign of intelligence" is an odd way to pay someone a compliment.
> 
> But hey, I'm just and old Texan, what do I know.


I understood. It made sense to me. 
The brain is a funny thing.


----------



## robert242245 (Jan 20, 2021)

I never liked parler for the simple fact that it was buggy and a pain to use. Gab is better imo, although i think the old days of BBS forums are coming back...


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

robert242245 said:


> I never liked parler for the simple fact that it was buggy and a pain to use. Gab is better imo, although i think the old days of BBS forums are coming back...


The government boot will on the necks of BBS boards and forums both: and it will be on the necks of Tumbler and My Space. I think that America is in for a shock.

Those sites that have not bowed the knee already, are going to be attacked, by vitriol from the Left.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

My Parler app logged me in today. Nothing on the feeds though.

https://thepostmillennial.com/breaking-parler-back-online/


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

What cloud hosting service does this forum use, it is Google Cloud isn’t it? Couldn’t Google just pull the plug on the ownership group?

Someone help me here, couldn’t Google take out hundreds of forums , with a wave of its hand? All that they would have to say is that the forums/ owners violated the contract terms.

Maybe they could hack off a forum at a time, from the huge companies, like Carbon Media, or Outdoor Hub. Until there is nothing left but a shell, or the big companies dutifully toe the line, just to save themselves.

Because what happened to Parker, can happen to PF.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> What cloud hosting service does this forum use, it is Google Cloud isn't it? Couldn't Google just pull the plug on the ownership group?
> 
> Someone help me here, couldn't Google take out hundreds of forums , with a wave of its hand? All that they would have to say is that the forums/ owners violated the contract terms.
> 
> ...


 Google already dictates to the forums. they will keep stepping up control of everything. Do as google says or you are gone on any server. Many of the best hackers work for google to promote their agenda


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Google already dictates to the forums. they will keep stepping up control of everything. Do as google says or you are gone on any server. Many of the best hackers work for google to promote their agenda


I didn't know that Google used hackers,so it's toe their line, or be destroyed by hacking, et cetera.


----------

